# wifes facebook and hotmail password



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

I used to know it and I couldnt help logging in now and then to check up on her. Really stupid really because shes said tons of times shes not having an affair and I've got no reason to think so.

Looks like shes changed her password recenrtly. Am I being really stupid and paranoid if I ask her to tell me what it is?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I think your paranoid. I know my wife's as well, but I don't bother to check them or look at them...I trust her.


----------



## Delphi (Nov 28, 2007)

Trust her. Give her some privacy or she will begin to resent your intrusion into every aspect of her life.


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

Unless there's a reason for you to have it, and she refuses to give it to you, then I don't think you need really worry. I think I'd be very cross if I found that my partner was checking up on me by reading my personal correspondance, even though he has access to it.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Deep down I know you're all right....

Thanks for confirming to me that its my issue to sort out with myself rather than anything else....


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Posted the same message on marriage-builders.com and everyone on there is telling me to get a keylogger....

Not sure if thats a good idea !!!!


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

psychocandy said:


> Posted the same message on marriage-builders.com and everyone on there is telling me to get a keylogger....
> 
> Not sure if thats a good idea !!!!


No, not a good idea. Especially if you said you suspected nothing.


----------



## demora (Jan 22, 2008)

Not a good idea. This sounds like a you thing, not a her thing. You've said you have no reason to suspect she's having an affair. You need to find a way to deal with your feelings. My husband doesn't know all of my passwords, and if he asked I would probably give them to him. But if he was checking up on me, I would be pretty mad. I don't check up on him and I set his passwords for his accounts.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Andrea said:


> No, not a good idea. Especially if you said you suspected nothing.


Andrea,

I aint going to do it. In my more logical and rational moments when I think about it, I've no reason to suspect shes up to anythign at all. Apart from the fact that she likes facebook....


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

demora said:


> Not a good idea. This sounds like a you thing, not a her thing. You've said you have no reason to suspect she's having an affair. You need to find a way to deal with your feelings. My husband doesn't know all of my passwords, and if he asked I would probably give them to him. But if he was checking up on me, I would be pretty mad. I don't check up on him and I set his passwords for his accounts.


Demora,

Think you're right... To be honest I do have 'problems' (depression etc) and I'm fairly sure that this is causing some of the feelings I'm getting (along with some of the meds I've switched to over the last few months).

To be fair, I did used to have access to it but I think I did overdo it a bit with checking. Also, I accused her of a few things which were blatantly false. She was not happy about this at the time.

She reminded me last night of a conversation we had a few weeks ago (in the pub so I cant remember it all!). At the time, we agreed for her to change the password because I agreed it was a bit weird after all with me checking up on her. 

But, I see what you're getting at and I think my wife was the same. Initially, she had no problems with me knowing the passwords, but she didnt want me snooping and I did abuse the privilege a bit I suppose.


----------

